# Question about air cooled lights



## grodude (May 12, 2015)

I have an 8x4 tent and I'd like to get air cooled lights to help keep temps down, but my vents at the top are not centered, so I would have to kind of have the ducting at an angle. Will this cause a significant issue pulling air through at the required cfm or will it work out okay?


----------



## Locked (May 12, 2015)

I always ran my Cool Tube with the venting going through one of the top side vents not the top vents.  I still run it that way but I am running all LED so no hoods to cool. I just exhaust the warm tent air out and let the cooler fresh air go in the passive intakes at the bottom of the tent.


----------



## pcduck (May 13, 2015)

I have no problem and I have the duct work looped so that I can raise and lower the lights.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 20, 2015)

I have found that when air is pulled out through ductwork, it is less problematic with having bends in the duct than if the air is being pushed. That is why I mount my exhaust fans closer to the final exit to outside and let it pull the air through the rest of the duct and lights, (and filters) first. The centrifugal fans are like vacuum cleaner blowers in that they produce a very strong suction(aka negative pressure). The duct fans are worse than worthless for ventilation of grows. Be sure to match the exhaust fan with the cubic space so that you are able to get close to the ability to replace the total air mass in the grow room at least once every minute for good heat removal.


----------



## LostSoul (May 20, 2015)

It can be a problem with 90°angles apparently but my tent has 3 of them with 125mm ducting and an inline fan and I get by alright. 

The major problem I had was with sucking the air through the hood because the smell escaped through tiny holes in the creases of the ducting.  Now it's blowing instead it's all right.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2015)

I agree with Hushpuppy.  Pull the air through the ducting and mount the fan near the end of the duct run.  My fan is located in the crawl space.  In the summer, the air ius vented outside through one of the foundation vents.  In the winter, it stays in the crawl space to help warm the air.  Use good ducting and you will not have problems with holes in the ducting.  I really recommend insulated ducting like they use in HVAC--it is quieter also.  Pushing air through is going to allow a lot more odors to escape than if you are pulling the air through--negative pressure keeps the smells contained--blowing the air blows them out and small cracks or holes.


----------

